# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  TESTIMONIAL Super Battle Bacteria 10.000

## limjohan

Rekan - rekan, bagi yg pernah menggunakan Super Battle Bacteria 10.000.....,
boleh sharring resultnya?

Thanks

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

> Originally Posted by este
> 
> Wah mantap nih barangnya  ^^
> 
> Dulu problem kolam saya partikel halus yang terbang sangat banyak,percaya ga percaya cuman setengah dosis yang di anjurin hasilnye terlihat 2 hari kemudian  ^^
> 
> Sekarang saya rutin pake setengah dosis yang di anjurin per 1 minggu 1x biar makin yahud kolamnya  ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Iya dong barangnya c om  ^^
Kapan datang lagi barangnya sama sms ga di bales   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> iya nih ,om lim skrg karna lg renov jd susah dihubungin . susah mw ngbrolnya..
> ngomong2 sy sabtu kejkt nih om


  ::  mampir ya..................sekalian berendem   ::

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> Komentar gue bagus sekali. Barang sekualitas ini sebenarnya tidak layak dijual dengan harga semurah ini.
> 
> 
> Harga bisa naik nih... :P


Gaklah om, harga tetap kok.........bozzz harry terlalu puas dengan bacteri ini soalnya..........  ::  
Hanya Stock terbatas saja  ::

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Back to topic  

PREORDER SUPER BATTLE BACTERIA 10.000, harga Rp. 285.000,- disc. 10% 
Limited stock ya ...............  

1. Rahmat 
2. Wen 
3. Dina prima
4. iyos
5. anggitsafiro
6. zaky ombozz
7. este
8. luki
9. Jusri - 3 btl

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Saya mau coba om...pesen 2 ya.
Kalo sdh ada..mhn om LJ pm saya..plus biaya ongkir door to door.

Tks abis..

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdienta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Om bisa kirim ke bdg ga?
> kl bisa aku mau coba 1 botol.
> thx



No problem om, door 2 dorrrr service kok......hihiihihiii

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

> Free of Charge om  ..........hhihihihiiiiihii


Berarti kl ambil sendiri tambah disc nya...   ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> oom aku pesen 1 botol oom...gratis kalender yah? :P


waduhhh  ::  ....hari gini bonus kalender?  ::  

hiihiiii....thx om  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

*PREORDER* SUPER BATTLE BACTERIA 10.000, harga Rp. 285.000,- *Disc. 10%* 
Limited stock ya........diskon berlaku selama preorder hingga 31 maret 2010.
Barang sedang dalam perjalanan. Tersedia awal bulan april 2010. 

1. Rahmat - 1 btl (lunas)
2. Wen - 2 btl 
3. Dina prima - 2 btl
4. iyos - 1 btl
5. anggitsafiro - 1 btl
6. zaky ombozz - 2 btl
7. este - 2 btl
8. luki - 4 btl
9. Jusri - 3 btl
10. Victor - 5 btl
11. Achmad soni - 2 btl
12. Anton Sukoco - 2 btl
13. rubbie - 2 btl
14. eddy AS - 3 btl
15 KRG5 - 2 btl
16. becige - 1 btl
17. Asep kurniawan - 1 btl
18. rifatmk - 1 btl
19. arind - 2 btl
20. zlatan - 1 btl
21. ronyandry - 2 btl
22. Alex (GAPS) - 1 btl
23. ........................................

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

om Lim aku ikutan 1 btl ya, bayarnya kapan   ::  
soale Om Rahmat udah lunas  :: 
No rek.nya dunk

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> nah...akhirnya no. 29...hehehe...1 botol ya om lim   :P



thx om  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

*PREORDER* SUPER BATTLE BACTERIA 10.000, harga Rp. 285.000,- *Disc. 10%*

Limited stock ya........diskon berlaku selama preorder hingga 31 maret 2010.
Barang sedang dalam perjalanan. Tersedia awal bulan april 2010. 
Bakteri hanya tersedia di KOIPALACE INDONESIA 
Karena banyak yg tanya nomor rekening, saya tulis saja ya......BCA, 398 117 47 88 limjohan

1. Rahmat - 1 btl (lunas)
2. Wen - 2 btl 
3. Dina prima - 2 btl
4. iyos - 1 btl
5. anggitsafiro - 5 btl
6. zaky ombozz - 2 btl
7. este - 2 btl
8. luki - 4 btl
9. Jusri - 3 btl (lunas)
10. Victor - 5 btl
11. Achmad soni - 2 btl
12. Anton Sukoco - 2 btl
13. rubbie - 2 btl
14. eddy AS - 3 btl
15 KRG5 - 2 btl
16. becige - 1 btl
17. Asep kurniawan - 1 btl
18. rifatmk - 1 btl
19. arind - 2 btl
20. zlatan - 1 btl
21. ronyandry - 2 btl
22. Alex (GAPS) - 1 btl
23. dodo - 1 ttol
24. gadingkoi - 2 btl
25. indra mw - 1 btl (lunas)
26. harmada - 1 btl
26. chaka - 1 btl
27. eko77 - 1 btl (lunas)
28. yudihp - 2 btl
29. koi_vj - 1 btl
30. adepe - 1 btl
31. setia-budi - 2 btl
32. Yulius Sesunan - 2 btl 
33. ................

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandejaya

Saya juga tidak mau ketinggalan..
Pesen 1 ya om..
Thanks om..

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandejaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> oom nitip 1 botol, yg cair 1ltr 1 botol juga. thanks



ok bozzzzzzzzzzz  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orangbaruom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Saya pesen 2 botol om lim...

Salam,
Tommy

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

> Originally Posted by ekochen
> 
> Sudah tak sabar menunggu    
> 
> 
> nanti ditambahin om , sakai 3


maksudnya gratis sakai 3 om...  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edu2rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sukkoi

Om Johan,
saya dah transfer 513rb an SUKKOI & RIFATMK.
Ntar ambil Battle Bacteria dpt bonus Baby Ochiba yg blink blink ya... ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> 0,3 gram aja om, ada sendok ukurnya kok.
> satu sendok kecil = 0,3 gram......
> 
> untuk surabaya bisa order ke omlukas saja om. FREE ONGKIR


Oh didalam kotak nya ada sendok nya ya om lim?
Ntar dikasih ke chamber filter atau langsung ke kolam? Langsung atau diaduk dulu diember kecil?

Om Lukas yg mana ya Om? Ada nomer kontak nya??

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

barusan ngambil kerumah om LJ an rifatmk sama an sukkoi
sekalian beli brush 80 cm dengan harga mantap
tq bos LJ diiketin brush nya di motor  ::   ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wiriadinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

> testimonial pisangnya juga donk om


Om Vic kita mesti bikin thread baru mengenai pisang nih, 
nanti LJ  ::   marah lagi, thread bakteri di kontaminasi pisang.
btw pisangnya saya potong kecil2 koi mau juga lho   ::  
mentah sebelum direbus, jadi koi dan saya makan pisang bareng   ::   :: 
Thank you Vic.

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

kalau saya langsung d taburin aja filter  ::  kebetulan di filter udah ada aerasi,2 hari langsung cling  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Oh ya om sekalian, saya mo butuh brush yg 80cm 12 buah, harga berapa ya om? 
Trims

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> om johan, saya pesen 1 y


besok siap dikirim  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

om lim,,OF yg sy pesen dah dikirim lg apa blm??2 ya om...

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

iya om andri, kemaren mau titip om victor sekalian tapi ketinggalan. :Peace:

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

minta 3 botol om lim ... kolam butuh doping

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

1. Rahmat - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
2. Wen - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
3. Dina prima - 2 btl 
4. iyos - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
5. anggitsafiro - 5 btl (lunas) Terkirim
6. zaky ombozz - 5 btl (lunas) Terkirim
7. este - 2 btl (dikirim saungkoi)
8. luki - 4 btl (lunas) Terkirim
9. Jusri - 3 btl (lunas) Terkirim
10. Victor - 5 btl (lunas) Terkirim
11. Achmad soni - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
12. Anton Sukoco - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
13. rubbie - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
14. eddy AS - 3 btl (lunas) Terkirim
15 KRG5 - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
16. becige - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
17. Asep kurniawan - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
18. rifatmk - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
19. arind - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
20. zlatan - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim udah tuker "platinum" . asikk.
21. ronyandry - 2 btl (renovasi to giant pond) 
22. Alex (GAPS) - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
23. dodo - 1 ttol (lunas) Terkirim
24. gadingkoi - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
25. indra mw - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
26. harmada - 1 btl + TDS meter (lunas) Terkirim
26. chaka - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
27. eko77 - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
28. yudihp - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
29. koi_vj - 1 btl (lunas) udah diambil
30. adepe - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
31. setia-budi - 2 btl (dikirim saungkoi)
32. Yulius Sesunan-2 btl (lunas) Terkirim 
33. Bhana - 3 btl (lunas) Terkirim
34. sandejaya indra -1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
35. koh4ku76 - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
36. ricky - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
37. budidjo - 2 btl + ( SB 8000 - 1 ltr - 1 btl) (lunas) Terkirim
38. chang - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
39. orangbaruom - 5 btl (belum konfirmasi...udah PM 4 kali)
40. andri - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
41. sukkoi - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
42. mase2001 (tommy) - 2 btl(lunas) Terkirim
43. meonz (andri) - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. edu2rd - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
2. andreo - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
3. aloysius - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
4. benhur - 9 btl + SB8000 cair 1 ltr - 5 btl (lunas) Terkirim 
5. aaoded - 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
6. prasto - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
7. koilvr - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
8. 36aquatic - 2 btl Terkirim
9. anggit - 2 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
10. showaku - 1 btl Terkirim
11. john kl - 1 btl (lunas) Terkirim
12. ....lupa banyak yg beli
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indent bacth berikutnya : DISCOUNT 10 % untuk members KOI-S, selama waktu indent s/d 15 JUNI 2010. ----LIMITED STOCK

1. iyos - 2 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
2. sunardiko - 1 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
3. anggit - 3 btl + 2 btl (lunas) Terkirim
4. Teja Utama - 2 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
5. wawan - 1 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
6. candra w - 1 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
7. nugroho - 1 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
8. Jusri - 5 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
9. meonz (andri) - 1 btl Terkirim
10. dodo - 3 btl Terkirim
11. cwp - 1 btl (Lunas) Terkirim
12. wen - 1btl (lunas) Terkirim ----------------- REPEAT ORDER, air clingggggg.
13. .................

----------


## willyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yohanna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yohanna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Oom Lim, mau coba 2 btl minggu depan ditransfer. Thx


ok om. terima kasih

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## willyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## willyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Ready stock bacteri super battle 10.000 for healty koi pond, clear water. FREE ONGKOS KIRIM.
call/sms 0818914858 pin bb : 2175EBE3

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## willyandi

Om Johan, barang 5 lbr japmat + 30 Brush sudah diterima. Thanks ya.

Rgds,

Willy

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Oom mau beli dua botol , yg satu 8000 yg satu lagi 10.000

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Bio Enzyme nya udah siap dilaunch blm bro Lim ? Another good product for koi keeping.............


ASAP ya om....

many thx

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

